# Weed or grass?



## LLMS123 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys need some help identifying what this is in my lawn. It's a lighter green then the rest of my lawn and I have about 3 areas of it. Not sure if it's a quack grass, crabgrass a different kind of weed or just a different grass species all together. My lawn is a mix of KBG, Rye and fescue. If you do know what it is can you add how to treat it or if it's best to just leave it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Kinda looks like poa triv.


----------



## Lawncareallen (May 18, 2020)

Is this the same stuff bro? 
I'm trying to also get rid of this, it has taken completely over my front yard, about 60 percent of it. Mine isn't in solid patches here and there clumping but more of a wide spread. Bright green and grows tall


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I subscribed to this thread because it looks like I have the same . Thought it was maybe a clumping fescue but I'm really not sure.


----------

